# Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3



## motorsportsonly (Jun 28, 2004)

From what I have read they are going to release the RS3 in europe in06. The car is suppose to be the r32 engine but twin turbo producing 350hp. Any one else know anything about these


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3 (motorsportsonly)*

Don’t know much. But I have heard that it is going to be a 3.2L V6 with twin Turbo's on it.


----------



## Premis (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3 (motorsportsonly)*

That is a rumor world wide .. but it's still just a rumor.
If I were to design a fast agile car out of the A3 chassi I wouldn't put an "old" heavy 6 cylinder engine in the front as the one in the R32/A3 3.2, talk about understear.
Why not take the best out of audi, bmw, honda and toyota?
My recipe would be a turbocharged 2 litre engine with direct injection, variable lift on the intake cam and variable phasing on inlet and exhaust cams.
This would make a high reving kick ass engine with mild low-mid range torque and massive high end torque. My kind of engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
But that's just me .. The car would perhaps be too much Impreza like .. but hey, as long as it doesn't beat the RS6 it's OK.


----------



## motorsportsonly (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3 (Premis)*

I have seen a few write up on it and some photos, I know a photo doesn't mean much but there were quite a few


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3 (motorsportsonly)*

thats nice!







are they going to make it Audi A3 style? if its true.


----------



## motorsportsonly (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone seen or heard about the 2006 RS3 (AudiA3m)*

Yeah an A3 body w/rs4 lookin body work


----------

